# تركيبة مسحوق الغسيل ومخلفات صناعته



## zen.eng (16 سبتمبر 2008)

please
محتاج اعرف تركيبة مسحوق الغسيل الكيميائية وماينتج عن هذه الصناعة من مياه ملوثه
أية معلومة قد تكون مفيده
وشكرا


----------



## ذر العطار (16 ديسمبر 2010)

تحيية الى العاملين على هذا الموقع


----------



## mrxfclek (4 مارس 2012)

Sarkozy immediately orders redrafting of law,Lunettes De SoleilAFP - France’s top judicial body ruled Tuesday that a law backed by President Nicolas Sarkozy to punish denial of the Armenian genocide was unconstitutional as it infringed on freedom of expression. FRANCE - TURKEY French Senate approves genocide bill to the fury of Turkey Date created : 28/02/2012 Print Comment Send this page“The council rules that by punishing anyone contesting the existence of... crimes that lawmakers themselves recognised or qualified as such,burberry pas cher, lawmakers committed an unconstitutional attack on freedom of expression,lunettes rayban,” it said.The Council said that it was concerned “not to enter into the realm of responsibility that belongs to historians”.While the Council’s ruling is final, Sarkozy,burberry, who is facing a tough re-election battle in less than two months,Lunettes de Soleil Prada 2012, vowed on February 1 that he would submit a new draft of the law if the Constitutional Council rejected it. President Nicolas Sarkozy ordered his government to draft a new law punishing denial of the Armenian genocide Tuesday after France's top court struck down a previous bill. Noting the "great disappointment and profound sadness" of the law's backers,ray ban, a statement from Sarkozy said: "He has ordered the government to prepare a new draft,burberry soldes, taking into account the Constitutional Council's decision." (Source AFP)France had already officially recognised the killingis as a genocide,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, but the new law sought to go further by punishing anyone who denies this with up to a year in jail and a fine of 45,www.lunettesvrayban.com,000 euros ($57,Lunettes de Soleil Dolce Gabbana,000).“The Council deems the law contrary to the constitution,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban,” the Constitutional Council said of the legislation that plunged France’s relations with Turkey into crisis.相关的主题文章： France Soir In another effort to soothe Karzai's doubts s three main parties to run for the nation&rsquo


----------

